# Unseen Lithuania



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

It is a photoalbum made by photographer Marius Jovaisa. 

You can check it here: http://www.neregetalietuva.lt/index.en.php. The *photography* corner.

You can buy it here: http://www.amazon.com/Unseen-Lithuania-Marius-Jovaisa/dp/9955998512

I'm leaving this for your evaluation. 

Have a good time. In Lithuania


----------

